# "New Episodes" feature works



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

In case anyone hasn't noticed, the New Episodes feature seems to be working as advertised now. My timers are now recording true "New" instead of current calendar year episodes.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Excellent news!


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes, it is great. From what I've heard they are now including new information like first run date with the program data. This allows the software to be way more intelligent about deciding what is new or not. Very nice.


----------



## johnstred (Aug 8, 2005)

robglasser said:


> Yes, it is great. From what I've heard they are now including new information like first run date with the program data.


Anyone know if there is a way to see the first run date like with TIVO?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

johnstred said:


> Anyone know if there is a way to see the first run date like with TIVO?


Currently that is hidden in general releases, no idea if Dish/Echostar plans to display that down the road or not.


----------



## dturturro (Nov 24, 2004)

The real test is with cable shows that have multiple showings of their first run episodes during the week. I'm curious to see how these are handled with the priority lists. Has anyone seen any discrepancies?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

dturturro said:


> The real test is with cable shows that have multiple showings of their first run episodes during the week. I'm curious to see how these are handled with the priority lists. Has anyone seen any discrepancies?


I never had this problem even on older software, during the same week, because it marked the extra showings as duplicate and skipped them. I would expect the new logic would skip them as well because they are no longer new, i.e. past the first run date.


----------



## dturturro (Nov 24, 2004)

robglasser said:


> I never had this problem even on older software, during the same week, because it marked the extra showings as duplicate and skipped them. I would expect the new logic would skip them as well because they are no longer new, i.e. past the first run date.


That's kinda what i was getting at. If a network 1st run show (SVU) takes priority over a sat channel (Nip/Tuck), will the re-airing of the cable show register as new (still)? In TiVo this is not a problem, how about with the new Dish s/w?


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Looks like I had a problem with this feature last night. I have a "new episodes" timer set for Nip/Tuck on FX. Timer fired fine on Tuesday for the first airing of the new episode, and skipped the repeats later that night. The same episode aired again on Friday night, and my 942 decided to record it, too. Same description as the one already recorded. This timer had been working fine previously.


----------



## Stutz342 (Sep 29, 2004)

I, too, am worried about a slightly different case than that:

I think if the first airing of a new episode of a cable show is skipped due to priority, it won't record a later airing of the same episode as a replacement because the later airing is not "new" and we will end up missing that episode entirely.

Can anyone confirm this "problem" for us?

(I put problem in quotes because it's not a bug in that it's behaving exactly as intended, it's just that the intended behaviour has a possibly unexpected, and certainly undesireable side-effect.)


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Stutz342 said:


> I, too, am worried about a slightly different case than that:
> 
> I think if the first airing of a new episode of a cable show is skipped due to priority, it won't record a later airing of the same episode as a replacement because the later airing is not "new" and we will end up missing that episode entirely.
> 
> ...


This is a non-issue. I have tested this and the 942 is smart enough to tape the "New" episode later in the week. Probably anything within "x"number of days from the airdate is still considered new.


----------



## Stutz342 (Sep 29, 2004)

LtMunst said:


> This is a non-issue. I have tested this and the 942 is smart enough to tape the "New" episode later in the week. Probably anything within "x"number of days from the airdate is still considered new.


I am quite relieved to hear that. I thought I might have missed an episode or two of DriverX and it looked like it might have been doing this. Hearing that it will catch a later airing of the new episode means something else must have happened. I was afraid it would cause problems once new episodes of Stargate and (more importantly) Battlestar Galactica start airing again.

Thanks for setting my mind at ease.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

I also have seen no issues with the "new" feature. I love that it actually works the way it should now.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Stutz342 said:


> I am quite relieved to hear that. I thought I might have missed an episode or two of DriverX and it looked like it might have been doing this. Hearing that it will catch a later airing of the new episode means something else must have happened. I was afraid it would cause problems once new episodes of Stargate and (more importantly) Battlestar Galactica start airing again.
> 
> Thanks for setting my mind at ease.


Same here =)


----------

